# W10 in less than 10 minutes



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

T.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I upgraded one of my Windows 7 Pro SP1 desktops to Windows 10 Pro Techical Preview 9926 yesterday.

It retained most of my personal settings and installed programs, so it didn't take me long to get up and running.

It's going to take some getting used to, but it's definitely better than Windows 8.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------

